# White slime on manzanita



## aquajay (Jan 18, 2011)

I set up my new tank on Saturday and today there is a lot of white slime on the manzanita branch. Any suggestions on what I should do with it? I thought it had been cured when I bought it and also soaked it for a week before using it. I'd prefer not having to take it out and disturb the plants around it.

Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had that slime on several rocks and pieces of wood when I put them in the tank. My only guess as to what it is is that it is some kind of decaying bio-matter. In any event, just leave it and it will decompose and disappear over the course of a month. Might make your tank a little smelly, but fresh carbon weekly will avoid most of that problem.


----------

